# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي > The International Criminal Law >  Los entes colaboradores de la Corte Penal Internacional

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
El Estatuto reconoce t&aacute;citamente la importancia que tiene la colaboraci&oacute;n de entes externos a la propia Corte para que la actuaci&oacute;n de este &oacute;rgano sea plenamente efectiva, as&iacute; las organizaciones intergubernamentales o no gubernamentales, pero sobre todo los Estados, hayan suscrito el convenio o no30. De ah&iacute; que esta materia se regule profusamente, no sin ciertas deficiencias, dedic&aacute;ndole entre otros preceptos31 toda la Parte IX del Estatuto, y proyect&aacute;ndose a lo largo de todo el procedimiento. 

La obligaci&oacute;n de los Estados Partes de cooperar con la CPI. viene apuntada en el art. 86, que se completa con lo previsto en el art. 88 en relaci&oacute;n con el deber de estos Estados de proveer, si no existiera ya, los procedimientos necesarios en derecho interno para llevar a buen término todas las formas de colaboraci&oacute;n que recoge el Estatuto, que como veremos ser&aacute;n numerosas32. Correlativamente se fija la reciprocidad en la colaboraci&oacute;n de la Corte con cualquier Estado Parte que as&iacute; lo solicitara (art. 93.10). 
Adem&aacute;s de la cooperaci&oacute;n de los Estados Partes, el Estatuto también prevé la eventual colaboraci&oacute;n de Estados no f...
[/align]

----------

